# Sickly budgie



## Buddy & olly (Oct 1, 2018)

Hi everyone. My wee olly hasn't been in the best of health since I got him 2 months ago. He's always fluffed up doesn't say much very inactive. Feathers eyes are in good condition has black or green runny poo. Was at the vet 2 weeks ago had a calcium injection antibiotics and antiflamitorys still not any better. Took his cover off the other morning and his feet legs were blue. I've had to separate him from buddy as he keeps attacking him. Any advice would be much appreciated


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

I'm sorry that Olly isn't doing well and that a vet visit hasn't changed things for the better. Was it an avian vet you went to? 

Another thing it could be is that he could be depressed or very stressed because of Buddy's bullying. Now that you've separated them, you should spend as much time as you can with him and interact with him a lot so he feels included, and see if he perks up a little bit. It sounds like his symptoms could be caused by stress or sadness at being harassed by his cagemate. 

I hope that little Olly feels better soon, please keep us posted on how he's doing! 

Meanwhile, have a look around the forums to stay updated o the best of budgie care practices! If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help 

We'd love to meet Olly and Buddy when you get a chance  

Cheers and best wishes for you and your budgies! :wave:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

Did you contact the vet immediately when you noticed Olly's feet and lets were/are blue? 
Are you seeing an Avian Vet or a regular vet?

I highly recommend you see an Avian Vet with your little Olly right away.

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Any updates here?


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Seperating them was a wise move. See the vet.


----------



## xrachelmarie123 (Jun 22, 2018)

How’s Olly doing? Hope he’s feeling better!!


----------

